# Game of Thrones: Winter is Coming - CGI-Trailer zum neuen Strategiespiel



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Game of Thrones: Winter is Coming - CGI-Trailer zum neuen Strategiespiel* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Winter is Coming - CGI-Trailer zum neuen Strategiespiel*


----------



## thrustno1 (2. April 2019)

Ach Gott und ich dachte das wäre ein ernsthaftes Spiel, leider nur ein Mobil Handy game.....


----------



## Krolgosh (2. April 2019)

Ja.. hab im ersten Moment gleich an etwas im Sinne von Schlacht um Mittelerde gedacht. Naja dann halt nicht.. wäre auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## weisserteufel (2. April 2019)

Das ist doch der gleiche Bullshit wie Game of Thrones: Conquest für iOS.

Ne, lass mal.


----------



## Inras (2. April 2019)

Ich habe "Browser" gelesen, dann war ich raus.


----------



## Terracresta (2. April 2019)

Inras schrieb:


> Ich habe "Browser" gelesen, dann war ich raus.



Ich musste lachen, als ich es sah. Einen auf dicke Hose machen mit dem Video und dann Browsergame...


----------



## D.K.Silver (2. April 2019)

Habe erst gedacht "Wow ,ein Strategiespiel mit GoT Universum.. wieso habe ich noch nichts davon gehört.. Bis ich Brower..... Ende.


----------

